
Beating the odds: An interview with Ed Thorp (2017) - wwarner
https://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-hiltzik-thorp-20170217-story.html
======
justjonathan
His autobiography, A Man for All Markets, is terrific. It has wonderful
stories of his childhood chemistry pranks, his blackjack adventures, his work
with Claude Shannon on a wearable computer for beating roulette, and his quant
trading (which included discovering Black Scholes option pricing model, but
just using it to price option, not publishing as well as stat arb.

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
His book is great. Loved the blackjack and roulette sections.

